# Crazy how much a spotter helps



## Milo (May 5, 2016)

Worked up to a 320 bench at the gym and it felt like a max. Another regular offers a spot and he puts 340 on the bar which I thought was more than I could handle. Gives me a lift off and I damn near throw the weight through the ceiling. Don't know if it's the security blanket or what but it's crazy how much having a spotter helps.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 5, 2016)

The lift off helps me a tonnnn on bench. Keeps me much tighter. 

So is that a PR? Congrats if so.


----------



## Milo (May 5, 2016)

Yeah man and just the mental aspect of it. When someone is there there's no hesitation and the confidence is just there I guess. Yeah PR and feel like I can do more too so we'll see. Thank you sir.


----------



## saltylifter (May 5, 2016)

U got good ones and bad ones 
It's all a head game when it comes to a spotter. Some scare the shit out of me and I lift like shit and others motivate the shit out of me and I kill it throwing weights through the roof.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 5, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> U got good ones and bad ones
> It's all a head game when it comes to a spotter. Some scare the shit out of me and I lift like shit and others motivate the shit out of me and I kill it throwing weights through the roof.



This for me.  There are certain guys on my team who are allowed to hand off to me.  These 4 hand off and the bar settles in to my lats deep and quick.  Bar moves much faster.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 5, 2016)

So you invited the guy with the singlet and sweaty nips back to train again?


----------



## ironhardempress (May 5, 2016)

A lot of it's mental. When I get a spot I can always do more, particularly on squats and seated presses


----------



## ToolSteel (May 5, 2016)

Liftoff is definitely huge. I have to guys at my new gym that I've trained how to lift off to me. I can't count it down. 
I take a breath and drive my legs, lifting my hips up and driving my traps into the bench. They know when the hips come up its time to lift. Once it settles I bring hips back down. I get a hair more arch this way because the weight keeps my shoulders stapled in place.


----------



## stonetag (May 5, 2016)

The spot on bench means so much in terms of the mental edge that it gives you, I only pick one of three guys at the gym when its time to push some weight.


----------



## Dex (May 5, 2016)

Good job! I'm trying to get up to 315 by the end of this year. I'm at 275 today. PR is 290 but that was last year on dbol and 500 test.


----------



## Bigmike (May 5, 2016)

Hell yeah they do, I can always get more reps with a good spot, you can truly lift to failure if you have someone spotting you.

Has changed working out for me alot since I found a good crew to go to the gym with, people who get you pumped up


----------



## gymrat827 (May 5, 2016)

yep, its mental & you ll push yourself harder.


----------



## maxnout (May 6, 2016)

I definitely do more with a spotter. Don't worry about smashing my throat in nearly as much


----------



## saltylifter (May 6, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> This for me.  There are certain guys on my team who are allowed to hand off to me.  These 4 hand off and the bar settles in to my lats deep and quick.  Bar moves much faster.



U can see it in the eyes of the spotter if they will be good or let the shit crush you. I give a 1 min run down on how I want to be spotted and anything less will be unacceptable and the pain they cause me from being a shitty spotter I will cause them ten folds lol jk but I do have a chat with them now.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 7, 2016)

Most guys fukk up such a simple thing like giving a lift off on bench. They fukking jerk the bar and pretty much throw into your hands. Like wtf. Before the lifter begins his 3 2 1 countdown the spotter should already have pressure on the bar so it's smooth when the lifter lifts off. Not jerking around the weight.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 7, 2016)

It sucks to be on cycle with no spotter.You feel like your not giving it all u have..


----------



## Big Worm (May 7, 2016)

A lift off and someone that can properly feed the weight out to you is one of the most important things you can have in a max effort bench. Once you get used to doing it that way you won't ever want to unrack the shit yourself.


----------

